# Let the season begin!



## DanSMITH (Feb 25, 2012)

Playing for the first time in a year today. Ive been waiting for this moment all year. Gonna try out some new techniques. Hope'n they really improve my game. Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## JamesS (Apr 15, 2011)

I started again about the start of March but have picked up an annoying habit of putting to the right. I guess I need to sort that out first.

However, once that is done I want to improve my GIR, and more importantly GIR+1.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DanSMITH said:


> Playing for the first time in a year today. Ive been waiting for this moment all year. Gonna try out some new techniques. Hope'n they really improve my game. Ill let you know how it goes.





JamesS said:


> I started again about the start of March but have picked up an annoying habit of putting to the right. I guess I need to sort that out first.
> 
> However, once that is done I want to improve my GIR, and more importantly GIR+1.



Hope you guys meet your goal, I hate to sound like a stuck record but I'm just trying to get my swing back after surgery


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum guys. Enjoy the warmer weather. Living in Miami for the past 33 years, I can't imagine everygoing back to storing the clubs during the winter. Actually, we are approaching the time of year when some people here put their clubs away because it's too hot.


----------

